

SpaceShipTwo Crash Ruled Pilot Error - maxerickson
http://www.wired.com/2015/07/blame-catastrophic-blindspot-virgin-galactic-crash/

======
maxerickson
I think the Wired headline isn't any better than what I've used: "Blame
Catastrophic Blindspot Virgin Galactic Crash", but an important piece of the
story is that the hazard analysis done during design of the craft didn't
account for the possibility of the pilot making the error that lead to the
crash.

